# Synaptics: no synaptics event device found

## Coin Coin

I don't really know if I should post here but move it if it doesn't belong here

I'm using an eee pc 1000h, and I want to use synaptics for the touch pad. I've configured like it's said to gentoo-wiki, searched in a lot of forums, but the message is always the same

synaptics no synaptics event device found (checked 18 nodes)

(EE) synaptics no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device

(EE) synaptics Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "synaptics"

Even if this error appear, I can use the touchpad, but ksynaptics can't be configurer because SHMConfig is not set to on.

It's set in Xorg.conf, but I think it's related to the non detection above

Thanks for any help

----------

## Raniz

Have you enabled event input in your kernel?

----------

## Coin Coin

Yes, I've activated it

<*>   Event interface

----------

## d2_racing

Do you have this inside your /etc/make.conf

```

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

```

----------

## Coin Coin

Yes, and I've updated the system

----------

## timeBandit

Moved from Unsupported Software to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## Raniz

Can you list the output of

```
$ ls /dev/input
```

----------

## Coin Coin

Thx for moving the thread to the right place.

```
ls /dev/input

by-path  event0  event1  event2  event3  event4  event5  event6  event7  mice  mouse0  mouse1
```

When I've done cat mouse1, it react when I use the touchpad

----------

## Yamakuzure

Hopefully this is what causes your issue:

The handling of synaptics has changed to be a bit more robust. At least I guess it is the reason for it to change. While it has been needed to put in the right event device, it is now psaux you need to use for the touchpad, the synaptics driver choses the right device for you.

My xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier    "Synaptics"

        Driver        "synaptics"

        Option        "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

        Option        "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

        Option                          "VertEdgeScroll"        "on"

        Option                          "HorizEdgeScroll"       "on"

        Option        "LeftEdge"      "1700"

        Option        "RightEdge"     "5300"

        Option        "TopEdge"       "1700"

        Option        "BottomEdge"    "4200"

        Option        "FingerLow"     "25"

        Option        "FingerHigh"    "30"

        Option        "MaxTapTime"    "180"

        Option        "MaxTapMove"    "220"

        Option        "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option        "MinSpeed"      "0.09"

        Option        "MaxSpeed"      "0.18"

        Option        "AccelFactor"   "0.0015"

        Option        "SHMConfig"     "on"

        Option                          "PalmDetect"            "on"

#  Option       "Repeater"      "/dev/ps2mouse"

EndSection
```

This works perfectly well on a HP Compaq 6720s with x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.6 and x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2

I *guess* (the old "afair") it was the change from x11-7.1 to 7.2 that had the change, but I might be wrong here.

----------

## Coin Coin

Hmm, I've changed to /dev/psaux, and there is less error:

```
(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

synaptics no synaptics event device found (checked 18 nodes)

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "synaptics"

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"
```

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "synaptics"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Option      "Device"           "/dev/psaux"

        Option      "Protocol"         "auto-dev"

        Option      "LeftEdge"         "1400"

        Option      "RightEdge"        "5900"

        Option      "TopEdge"          "1400"

        Option      "BottomEdge"       "4500"

        Option      "PalmDetect"       "0"

        Option      "SHMConfig"        "on"

        Option      "SendCoreEvents"   "yes"

        Option      "HorizScrollDelta" "0"

        Option      "VertScrollDelta"  "155"

        Option      "RBCornerButton"   "0"

        Option      "RTCornerButton"   "0"

        Option      "TapButton2"          "0"

        Option      "MinSpeed"         "0.095"

        Option      "MaxSpeed"         "0.38"

        Option      "VertTwoFingerScroll" "1"

        Option      "VertEdgeScroll"      "1"

        Option      "HorizEdgeScroll"     "0"

EndSection
```

----------

## Yamakuzure

But you have a) a synaptics touchpad and b) enabled the specific kernel options?

```
CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y
```

----------

## Coin Coin

They're all activated, and I think it's a synaptics touchpad. All the eee pc 1000h guide mention synaptics   :Confused: 

----------

## VoidMage

A few things in bugzilla suggest that this may be related to openrc 0.4.0/udev upgrade.

----------

## DirtyHairy

Just to make sure that the kernel detects your touchpad: what is the output of

```
dmesg | grep -i synapt
```

----------

